# Bacon ,Bacon, Bacon



## jrod62 (Sep 7, 2013)

CameraZOOM-20130907211529101-510550281.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Sep 7, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2013)

..........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...........    BACON !!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL---My kinda Chef !!

Bear


----------



## seenred (Sep 8, 2013)

Love the recipe...and the chef!

Red


----------



## themule69 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need to make a large batch!

David


----------



## Dutch (Sep 12, 2013)

How true! Gotta share this one!


----------

